# Hashi's - newly diagnosed



## laxfifi8 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello...I have recently been diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. For now my T3 and T4 are ok but my antibodies are high and since I have some symptoms and a hugee family history of thyroid problems my dr put me on 75ug of levathyroxine. i haven't started yet since i'm in law school and am dealing with enough stress of finals without any possible side effects of a new Rx. I guess I just was wondering from people who have this what to expect as it moves on- my endo said it progresses and worsens regardless of thyroid meds used to regulate. My biggest concern is the infertility and cancer issues- just wondering how likely either of those are/anyone whose personally dealt with them. Since I'm only 24 and have no children I kind of worry about having problems conceiving eventually. Other than that it was a huge relief (sort of  ) to find out that there is a reason for symptoms I always just thought were odd but never knew what the reason for them was -- sensitivity to cold(especially cold feet), needed to drink constantly while I'm eating otherwise I feel like I'm choking, sore throat, weight gain, fatigue, hair loss, dry skin, forgetfulness, etc.


----------

